# mudlites vs. outlaw msts



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guys im buying a new tire for my quad and i was wondering whats better in the mud msts of the mudlites?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

IMO the mst's are better in the nud than the mudlite.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Agreed and hold up bettrr


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

x3 on the MST's....they do real good on my buddy's grizzly, and they water wheelie better than mudlites too.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MST's FTW :rockn: Hands down.


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

depends on the money you wanna spend...mud lites are good but superlites are cheaper and wear better...mudlites/superlites float better and are much better in sand than mst...mst are better everywhere else


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

mst's are better


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

last I checked you couldnt get mst in a 30, mudlite you can just some thing to keep in mind


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol 30" mudlites are just big balloons on 12" rims


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Might want to check out the terminators I just got mine so I cant speak for wear but in mud swamp and hard pack I cant imagine another all around mud tire that is better


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

id run something huge if i had the power lol. im gettin some head work on it


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I run MST's and have out performed many larger tires with them. they pull very well! mud lights  not so much. if you are looking for new, now.IMO..check the terminators in the smaller size...they seem to be the go to tire.....nothing but rave reviews.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Something my buddy noticed about the terminators was if you dont totally frame out but cant go forward anymore you can back out where when he got stuck with the xtrs I had to hook to him cause he wasnt going anywhere


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> Something my buddy noticed about the terminators was if you dont totally frame out but cant go forward anymore you can back out where when he got stuck with the xtrs I had to hook to him cause he wasnt going anywhere


You mean my old xtrs that havent seen mud in like 2or 3 years.I liked when i backed out of that bog down here that was up over the racks terms all the way.It might have been just the grizz not the tire hahahaha...........


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

like i said,superlites are better than mudlites yet similar...do not be misled by those who have not put seat time on many tires...mst DO prevail in most all scenarios over the lites,the only exception really is sand...they are however more expensive and you already have the lites,so decide whether you wanna spend the coin or not on new rubber


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Could be the grizz mike but yeah thats what he was talking about you doing that and a place I backed out of


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

i got mudlite xls now but there junk now. the backs got two big holes so tht why i need new tires


----------

